# help which digital camera



## madscotsman (Sep 6, 2008)

hi people lookin for advice on digital camera choice. have £220 and am lookin for a small camera with sharp pictures, any help app thx:thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

canon powershot series are great, its a compact but with the full control of a slr

had the S1 IS years ago and was a cracker


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Any panasonic lumix that meets your budget will do you proud.


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

I wanted a straightforward point and shoot digital so I bought the Canon Ixus 960IS (12.1Mp)

Was looking at the 980IS (14.7Mp), but the guy in the photography shop advised against it. He stated that the increased number of pixels on the same size CCD has resulted in some issues with temperature control and some of the pixels "Burning Out"


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

more pixels in a compact camera = more grain and noise, megapixels in compact cameras are just marketing gimmicks. You will actully get better quality photos from a 6mp camera than a 12+


----------



## DmcL (Oct 15, 2008)

i have a 7.2 mp samsung s730. bought it off a co-worker for £80 a while back and it does just fine. its all in the camera settings and location. take a few pics from the same point in the cameras manual mode but try changing the shutter speed and iso till u find what works with the location and lighting. a cheap tripod is all u need to take pics that arent all blurry with a slow shutter speed.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi there bigman hows things?
I have posted a link for a bridge carmera within you bugget below
In between compact and slr.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Fuji-FinePix-...14&_trkparms=72:1300|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## madscotsman (Sep 6, 2008)

alright matey, cheers for the link, doin away fine mate, tryin to get ma van rigged out the now so all good, hows tricks wi you lad? busy?


----------



## joske (Oct 15, 2008)

I use a Canon Ixus 500, works great, and nice and compact


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

madscotsman said:


> alright matey, cheers for the link, doin away fine mate, tryin to get ma van rigged out the now so all good, hows tricks wi you lad? busy?


Having a forced break just mow m8. Had a small opp last Wed. Stitches out tomorrow. but doc says don't lift anything heavier than a news paper for 6 six. Will have to see though, cash and all that.

Cant stop buying stuff, Will have to pull the strings in soon though. But not yet. I AM looking at the same camera as I sent you. Not up for an SLR yet still need idiot proof side yet.

Glad you well and doing ok. I will be going to the meet RR one next year so might see you there.:thumb:


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> Any panasonic lumix that meets your budget will do you proud.


seconded!

my old man will 3rd it!


----------



## Zax (Jan 30, 2007)

I purchased an FX37 Lumix about 6 weeks ago and it is superb.
25mm Wide angle is great , easy to use and also nice and compact :thumb:


----------

